# Vorschlag - Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter gefangen - Laberthread



## Hamburgspook (19. Juli 2005)

Moin,

oft werden ja Postings in dem anderen Thread gelöscht, weil es reine Kommentare, Erlebnissberichte usw. sind und keine Fangmeldungen.

Ich habe aber bemerkt, dass einige genauso wie ich gerne einen Kommentar ect.
zu einer Fahrt geben möchten. Vielleicht weil Sie im gleichen Seegebiet unterwegs waren oder zufälligerweise wie letzten Sonntag auf dem gleichen Kutter. Da ist ein Thread zum Erfahrungsaustauch gar nicht schlecht.

Deshalb die Frage an den Mod.
Können wir so einen Thread wie z.B. bei den Heringsfängen einrichten ?
Zur Zeit wird nämlich für jede Kuttertour wo jemand mitfährt ein eigener Thread eröffnet und das Board quillt über.

Würde mich über Kommentare wie andere User das sehen freuen.

Gruß
Hamburgspook


----------



## kiepenangler (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: Vorschlag - Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter gefangen - Laberthread*

moin moin

ich finde die idee klasse#6


----------



## Hendrik (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: Vorschlag - Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter gefangen - Laberthread*

finde ich auch gut die Idee  #6


----------



## Tyron (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: Vorschlag - Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter gefangen - Laberthread*

Kann mich nur meinen beiden Vorpostern anschließen. Gute und sinnvolle Idee!


----------



## Jirko (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: Vorschlag - Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter gefangen - Laberthread*

hallo hamburgspook #h

unsere beiden moderatoren meeresangler_schwerin & tiffy weilen gerade in ihrem wohlverdienten urlaub. wir boardmods möchten aber ungern über den kopf beider hinwegentscheiden und würden dich herzlichst bitten, beiden ne PN mit deinem vorschlag, welcher im übrigen sehr gut ist #6, zuzusenden.

wenn beide wieder online sind werden sie sich, nach ner gewissen urlaubserholungsphase , sicherlich unverzüglich um deinen vorschlag kümmern. bis dahin habe aber bitte noch geduld - ok?

vielen dank für dein (euer) verständnis #6


----------



## Hamburgspook (20. Juli 2005)

*AW: Vorschlag - Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter gefangen - Laberthread*

moin

@jirko

alles klar, wird gemacht.

Gruß
Hamburgspook


----------



## Fynn_sh (20. Juli 2005)

*AW: Vorschlag - Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter gefangen - Laberthread*

Moin 

finde den Vorschlag ebenfalls sehr gut  #6 

Am 14. war ich übrigends auch auf der Sirius, war der etwas jüngere, der überm Geber stand.   Also direkt neben Andreas' Hütte auf der rechten Seite. Hatten auch ziemlich gut gefangen. 

Zitat Marc R: "Gleiches Spiel auf der Sirius (Funkkontakt). "

Da kann was nicht stimmen, also die Sirius hatte richtig gut Fisch am 14., das selbe Datum wie von dir angegeben  |kopfkrat

Fynn


----------



## Marc R. (20. Juli 2005)

*AW: Vorschlag - Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter gefangen - Laberthread*

Moin,

ich weiß zwar nicht, wie du da ausgerechnet jetzt und in diesem Thread drauf kommst, aber ich habe jedenfalls nur das wiedergegeben, was aus den Lautsprechern ertönte (sinngemäß: Viel Fahrerei, Fisch muss gesucht werden, wenn einzelne Trupps gefunden, nicht sehr in Beißlaune, ...)

ZUM THEMA: Finde die Idee auch klasse und würde einen Thread dieser Art sehr begrüßen.


----------



## chris13 (20. Juli 2005)

*AW: Vorschlag - Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter gefangen - Laberthread*

gute idee!!!


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (3. August 2005)

*AW: Vorschlag - Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter gefangen - Laberthread*

Moin Jungs,
ich bin eben aus Norge zurück und werde mir da was einfallen lassen. Bitte habt noch etwas Geduld.


----------



## bacalo (24. Mai 2008)

*AW: Vorschlag - Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter gefangen - Laberthread*

Zurückhaltend wie ich manchmal bin, würde ich so einen Thread durchaus für sinnvoll erachten.

Auch wenn es nicht ans Original herankommt#6.

Aber in Zeiten geringer Fänge erhoffen sich nicht nur ich, denn einen oder anderen (dem Grunde nach) nachvollziehbaren Tipp für die geringen Fänge.


Mein Beitrag und nur so am Rande:

Ende 10/2007 war ich für vier Tage mit verschiedenen Kuttern unterwegs.
Vor 11.00 h hat kein Dorsch gebissen, dann nur sehr sehr vereinzelt. Allerdings, alle hatten den Magen voll von zum Teil ansehnlichen Krebsen.
Spät Abends -ab 19.00 h- hatte ich vom Ufer mit der Wathose (wenn Platz war-Brandungsangeln muss auch schön sein) mit dem Snapper bessere Erfolge erzielt.

Gruß
Peter


----------

